# Bandsaws - Which one? Shop Fox or Rikon



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Okay, first off, I'm a new member; but definitely not a new follower. I've learned some great things from this site over the years.

Second, I am looking at buying a bandsaw. Up until yesterday, I was looking at either a Rikon 10-325 (14") or 10-345 (18"). I was leaning a lot towards the 10-325 since it is a lower cost unit and does pretty much all I can see myself doing for the next few years (yeah, I'm sure you've heard that before).

Well, yesterday, I ran upon a deal for a new 19" Shop Fox W1729 for a song (less than the 14" Rikon if you can believe that). Would it be crazy to pass on the 19" Shop Fox in favor of the Rikon? I'm thinking the 19" is going to take up some serious real estate, but not so much more than the 14" or 18" Rikon (the 18" is more like a 19").

I have read numerous reviews on the Rikon saws but see relatively few on the big Shop Fox. Any help would be appreciated.

For what it's worth, I will do some resawing and veneer cuts with this saw of some pretty sizeable lumber (I have a chainsaw mill that I cut some thick slabs with). I build furniture and other odds and ends.

Thanks.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I would compare all the componets that will come with each saw. If they seem to match, I'd consider the 'Fox. You know, motor HP, fence, guides, bearings, stand, voltage requirements, etc.
Bill


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Well, here's the deal from what I know.

The Shop Fox has 19" wheels. That is almost the same as the Rikon 18" (they are actually about 18.75" wheels).

The SF and Rikon 18" both have a vertical clearance of 12" and 2 HP motors. The Rikon 14" has a 13" vertical and 1.5 HP motor.

Cast iron wheels and tables on all of them.

The trunions on the SF are a little small for the saw, but not a deal breaker.

Tables are SF 26.75×19 vs Rikon 18" 21×19 and Rikon 14" 16×20.5

It almost seems like I'd be foolish not to buy the Shop Fox b/c it is being cleared out for less than the smaller 14" Rikon after all associated costs are calculated in (shipping/driving, taxes, etc.).

From what everyone says about bandsaws, bigger is almost always better. I'm just making sure if I buy the Shop Fox I'm not going to have a "wish I would've bought the Rikon" moment.

For a quick comparison, Amazon works best (if these links work):

Shop Fox http://www.amazon.com/SHOP-FOX-W1729-19-Inch-Bandsaw/dp/B001R23T5I/ref=sr_1_4?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1331750534&sr=1-4

Rikon 18" http://www.amazon.com/RIKON-10-345-18-Inch-Band-Saw/dp/B002FL3ZGS/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1331750238&sr=1-1

Rikon 14" http://www.amazon.com/Rikon-10-325-14-Inch-Deluxe-Band/dp/B002FL3ZFY/ref=pd_cp_hi_0


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Get the bigger saw. If you can see it run and make some cuts
before you buy you'll be able to assess if it has problems.

Apparently with all the competitive pricing on these Asian
made band saws there's a lemon factor you may deal with
when having a new one shipped to you.


----------



## ruel24 (Feb 14, 2012)

The Shop Fox is the same as the, no longer carried, Grizzly G0514, which is a stripped down, 2HP model of their G0514X series. Looks like it's a 19" version of their G0513 with euro guides, lower quality fence, etc.

http://www.grizzly.com/outlet/19-Heavy-Duty-Bandsaw-2-HP/G0514

Here's a review from Wood magazine on the Grizzly:

http://toolreviews.woodmagazine.com/power-tool-reviews/saws/bandsaws/wood-cutting-bandsaws/495-grizzly-g0514-19-heavy-duty-bandsaw

Here's an enthusiastic owner of a G0514:

http://www.woodcentral.com/woodworking/forum/archives.pl/bid/1103/md/read/id/87159/sbj/grizzly-g0514-bandsaw-wow/

Don't know what you can get the Shop Fox for, but it's listed as a little over $1400 on Amazon and for $1395 direct from Grizzly you can get an upgraded model with 3HP, better fence, a foot brake, and bearing guides in the G0514XF.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Loren and ruel24.

I can go pick the Shop Fox up (it's still in its original crating/pallet). I don't know if I can fire it up though as it has no plug from the factory (just the wire).

I know the Shop Fox is a close ringer for the old 514 (or some other Grizzly). I'm wondering if you can upgrade the pieces to get them X or X2 style like the Grizzly.

ruel24, the price of the Shop Fox is well below either of the prices you mentioned… well below and from a "local" (1.5 hour drive) business. Does that make this decision any easier?

I guess I'm just a little worried because there aren't too many reviews on this particular saw.


----------



## ruel24 (Feb 14, 2012)

Yep, I'd say the parts are interchangeable and the Shop Fox sounds like a deal. Might be a little too much money to sink in to get to 3HP like the X and X2 have, but you could definitely upgrade the fence and maybe the guides and still be a bit cheaper it sounds.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah, for the price I could get it for, I could get an upgraded fence, guides, and a few bandsaw blades and still eat steak for about a week.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You can sell it if it doesn't meet your needs at little
money loss. When you buy machines at new prices 
you'll get perhaps 30% depreciation as soon as it's 
out of the crate, often more.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I would also follow up with the after sale support from Grizz/Fox. Parts and customer service have been great for my needs. Just don't know about Rikon except that Highland Woodworking sells the brand, and they're REALLY good about support.
Bill


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Okay, I guess that settles it. I'm about to drive down and pick the Shop Fox up.

Thanks Bill, Loren, and ruel24.

I'll take some shots and post up a review so we can have something to reference next time.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

All right, I think I'm picking it up tomorrow afternoon. I ran out of time today even though the business said they'd let me in after hours to pick it up and also to look around and see if I wanted anything else (2 hours past closing time). How's that for customer service? I had to turn them down politely though.

I CANNOT WAIT 'TIL TOMORROW!


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

I have the shop fox 19" bandsaw, I use it only for resawing and have had no problems with it at all.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Scot, would you say that you're happy with your purchase? Is there anything you don't like about it? I'd be interested in whatever input you have since I leave to pick this up today.


----------



## ruel24 (Feb 14, 2012)

Just to be clear, Doss, for the same money, I'd buy the Rikon. However, for the song and dance you described, the Shop Fox sounds like a buy. It does have some deficiencies, such as aluminum wheels, steel trunnions, has 1/2 HP deficit, etc. Woodcraft, I believe, has the Rikon for $1099, currently. That's a lot of saw for the money, especially given it's 2-1/2 HP, cast iron trunnions, cast iron wheels, and a fence that can be adjusted for drift. You situation matters about just how cheap the Shop Fox is, and will you be happy with those shortcomings in the saw?


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Well, the Shopfox is going to be cheaper than the 14" Rikon in this case (799+75 for shipping). Won't say what I'm doing to get such a good deal  So, the gap between it and the 18" is pretty large (over $500 once you add in shipping).

And yes, for the same money or even slightly more, I'd definitely buy the Rikon.

The Shop Fox has cast iron wheels not aluminum. 
http://www.woodstockint.com/SHOP-FOX-19-Bandsaw/W1729/

It does have steel trunnions and is down 1/2 HP to the 18" Rikon though.

I will probably add an aftermarket fence down the road; so, the fence may be a moot selling point.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Bandsaw is now at the house and it is a BEAST! Took me and 2 friends to unload it from the truck (about 500 lbs) and into my storage closet :-(

Can't wait 'til I finish building my workshop.


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

Doss, sorry I didn't get back to you earlier, I've been working nights this week so I missed your question today.
Be sure to post some pics of your shop .
BTW I got a Carter mag fence for my bandsaw and love it.


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

I have the big rikon 18 it resaws very well I use 1" & 1-1/4 blades timberwolf they really saw god


----------



## ruel24 (Feb 14, 2012)

Congrats, Doss! Hope you enjoy your new machine…


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Scot. Shoot me a product ID when you get a chance. I hope this thing is as awesome as I think it's going to be.

"they really saw *god*"

Holy smokes! This saw is going to be a force to be reckoned with then. LOL

Thanks ruel24.

Here's a pic of us loading it into my storage closet (sorry for the mess and noisy image)... I'm wearing the white hat.


----------

